# Carrying set-up



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anybody have a set-up that they use besides the pre-fab aluminum carts for carrying their surf fishing gear? I realize that with 6-8 rods and sand stakes, I've got to come up with something besides just my 5-gal bucket...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a pic that "sailor50" posted in the thread below this one....go read it and look at his setup...


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

A sandflea rake will not be big enough- 6-8 rods and 6 stakes, I'm working on something now....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a idea, on the stakes use two different diameter pieces of PVC pipe. Then you can slide one into the other.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Warning: Long Post , but it's 2:30 in the AM and I can't sleep and I've been pondering this post in my mind for a while. First; a little history:



When I was a kid, whenever that was, over in South Baldwin County Alabama, we used what we called a 'ground slide' in which we carried everything. You could easily pull it between the rows when pulling corn, or just use it for general hauling. We also used it for surf fishing for those 'bull' redfish over on the 'Point'. You could haul/drag a ton of gear easily over the sand.



It was constructed of corrugated steel roofing with wooden sides. I had almost forgotten about the thing when Capt John Soule showed up one day for Pompano fishing lessons. He brought along this little poly something sled with his fishing gear in it.



He just grabbed it with everything intact and threw it into the back of my truck , while I had to load my cart which took a while.



We went to Johnson's Beach with its crossovers. He unloaded the sled and was over the crossover and down to the water where he had already set up and had a rod out when I finally arrived. It didn't take me too long to catch on.



I ordered one from Cabelas and the FedEx guy had a ball with someone ordering an ice fishing sled in Florida. I showed him my snow ski pole that I use for a walking staff on the sand and told him that I was getting ready for Winter. 



I don't get to the beach too much any more, relying on Mama to haul me, but when I do, I take my 'Puppy" because it follows right along.



Here's a link but you can see it at my house. It will haul a lot of stuff.



http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...01250&parentType=index&indexId=cat601250&rid=



Again; sorry about the length of the post. C2


----------

